# PX4-40 Best/ Favorite ammo/ grain?



## whitebread66 (Nov 18, 2009)

I get to pick up my new PX4- .40 in a couple of weeks. Can't wait. I want to go ahead and order some ammo ( since it seems everything is backlogged) and i was wondering if anybody had any suggestions. any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

From what I've read on here, your best bet may be a box or two of several different brands/ bullet weights to find out what your particular pistol likes best. Every gun is different.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

My PX4. 40 has eaten anything I put in it with no hiccups. As far as grain I would recommend you shoot same as what your carry ammo will be. I find most ranges have stock available. I ordered from Cabellas in October with 3 week backorder. Just got email that it will be December tentatively. I would say find some local or order what is available to ship right now. Nice weapon enjoy.


----------



## Hobie (Dec 9, 2009)

I use Federal 115 gr. JHP for range and for carry I use Federal 124 gr. Hydra-shok . Both shoot flawlessly in my piece with no hiccups at all...But I have the PX4 9mm


----------



## hpjc245 (Jan 17, 2009)

dpdtc is right, i have put any ammo that you can think of (from the cheap stuff at the range to some of the most expensive you can buy) without any issues at all. most of what i use at the range is 180 gr.and i carry 135 gr. hydra-shok, but thats just me.... try to find what you like and can be the most consistant with.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Be sure and post pictures and range report when you get it.


----------

